# Orchidwiz



## Erythrone (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't know where to put this message... Sorry if you think it is not a taxonomy matter!

I sent an E-mail to Orchidwiz support today, and I received this reply:

_"OrchidWiz will be closed until 6/14/2014. We apologize for any inconvenience this causes.

The Team at OrchidWiz."_


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 15, 2014)

closed for 1 day?????


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 15, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> closed for 1 day?????



I must say I don't understand... I often sent E mails about wrong identification of plants on week, even during Christmas vacation and I never received such a message... I wonder if the are closed... forever?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 15, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> I must say I don't understand... I often sent E mails about wrong identification of plants on week, even during Christmas vacation and I never received such a message... I wonder if the are closed... forever?



That would make me very sad. I don't think OrchidWiz gets nearly the credit it deserves as the incredible resource it has become. I can't imagine maintaining an interest in orchids and not having that information available now.


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 15, 2014)

From the information document that accompanied the 11.0 upgrade:

"OrchidWiz is moving to Colorado in June. For all questions, concerns and support issues contact us via email at [email protected]".

Maybe their U-Haul doesn't have wi-fi.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 15, 2014)

Ah!!!!!! Great news! Thanks you Scott!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 16, 2014)

Good news, Scott. It's s great resource.


----------

